# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

REDFISH WERE THE NAME OF THE GAME THIS PAST WEEK
We caught very few trout this past week due to lots of fresh water in the system and a muddy system due to strong south wind. There no shortage of solid redfish and a few flounder on the south end of the lake. Some found redfish behind the weirs early in the week and in the marshes later on. Best bait when available was live shrimp but Hackberry Hustlers tipped with a little dead shrimp worked well also. Most flounder were caught on out-going tide bouncing shrimp and Berkley gulp around the marsh bank points. Call toll free a 888.762.3391 and come check out what is being bought to the cleaning table every day.


----------

